# Batterie - Test - ???



## ricchy (30 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour les gens...
Je m'excuse d'avance si le sujet à déjà été abordé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Donner moi juste le lien, si il y en a un...
Voilà, existe t'il un utilitaire, un soft, un programme, une recette, bref quelques chose qui pourrait tester la batterie ???
Comme par exemple nous avons le CD Hardware Test.
Cela fait depuis le mois de septembre environ que j'ai mon Ti, et il me semble que la batterie n'est pas au mieux de sa forme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis très souvent branché au secteur, et dès que je reste sur la batterie sa durée est de 2h00 environ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec par exemple:
Itunes &gt; son à la moitié.
navigator (j'ai pas encore switché sur safari)
Proteus
l'écran à la moitié de la luminosité.
Que puis je faire pour lui redonner un peu de vie à ma chtite batterie? 





 merci de vos réponses


----------



## decoris (30 Janvier 2003)

il y en a qui disent que ça ne sert a rien.
Il n'empeche qu'en déchargeant complètement ma batterie (complètement : ne doit même plus savoir se mettre en veille)
j'ai récupéré environ 30min (ma batterie a 18mois).


----------



## iMax (30 Janvier 2003)

Je pense que c'est parce que ton Ti a été trop souvent branché sur le secteur que ta batterie a perdu son autonomie... En effet, mettre en surcharge la batterie entraine une baisse de son autonomie...

Tu peux lire  ici  un article très interressant sur le sujet...

Voila, j'espère pour toi que ta batterie retrouvera un peu d'autonomie...


----------



## ricchy (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Je pense que c'est parce que ton Ti a été trop souvent branché sur le secteur que ta batterie a perdu son autonomie... En effet, mettre en surcharge la batterie entraine une baisse de son autonomie...

Tu peux lire  ici  un article très interressant sur le sujet...

Voila, j'espère pour toi que ta batterie retrouvera un peu d'autonomie...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci à vous deux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais lire cet article tranquillement.
Si je ne me déplace pas autant enlever la batterie non?
Je vais essayer je verrai bien.


----------



## roro (30 Janvier 2003)

comme toi, j'ai un Ti qui date de fin septembre. Je l'ai acheté avec 1 batterie supplémentaire immédiatement. Sur les 2, une offre 3h30 d'autonomie, voire un peu plus selon l'utilisation, l'autre offre à peine 2h30. J'ai pourtant respecté pour les 2 les contraintes lors de la première charge/décharge totale.

J'envisage de renvoyer la défectueuse car ce n'est pas normal. Surtout à 170 euros la pile...!


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * il y en a qui disent que ça ne sert a rien.
Il n'empeche qu'en déchargeant complètement ma batterie (complètement : ne doit même plus savoir se mettre en veille)
j'ai récupéré environ 30min (ma batterie a 18mois).

* 

[/QUOTE]

La mienne tient toujours 3H30 mais je ferais la manip ...


----------



## roro (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

La mienne tient toujours 3H30 mais je ferais la manip ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est apparemment l'autonomie moyenne constatée. On est loin de celle annoncée par Apple... j'aimerai d'ailleurs qu'on m'explique comment atteindre les 5h d'autonomie... si personne n'y arrive, on pourrait appeler ça de la pub mensongère.
Perso, même avec les réglages d'éco maxi, ça ne dépasse pas 3H45. (avec ma meilleure batterie)
PB667 sept2002


----------



## Balooners (2 Février 2003)

Tu peut essayer avec ce lien, j'ai pas encore tester mais je pense que ça devrai marcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




télécharger.com


----------



## nicky (2 Février 2003)

Et bien ca doit faire 20 minutes que l'indicateur de la batterie affiche 8%, sachant que j'ai eu le message d'alerte quand il affichait 92% !!!

Je ne sais que faire.


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Je pense que c'est parce que ton Ti a été trop souvent branché sur le secteur que ta batterie a perdu son autonomie... En effet, mettre en surcharge la batterie entraine une baisse de son autonomie...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Une surcharge pourrait effectivement nocive, mais pour qu'il y ait surcharge, il faudrait qu'il n'y ait pas de régulation sur la charge, ce dont je doute.

En fait, quand ta batterie est chargée, le chargeur ne doit plus débiter dans la batterie (il faudrait avoir les schémas, mais le contraire m'étonnerait).


----------



## ricchy (2 Février 2003)

J'ai trouvé  ce lien sur un ancien post du forum...
Docs.info.apple.com:
PowerBook and iBook: Resetting Power Management Unit 
Je ferai le test plus tard... 
J'ai débranché la batterie car je suis constament branché au secteur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si un maître Cappelo peux nous traduire le contenu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois avoir compris, mais peut être y a t'il une précaution particulière à prendre, si ce n'est éteindre la machine...


----------



## Yip (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * J'ai trouvé  ce lien sur un ancien post du forum...
Docs.info.apple.com:
PowerBook and iBook: Resetting Power Management Unit 

Si un maître Cappelo peux nous traduire le contenu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


Présent ! (et de bon aloi). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TITRE

PowerBook et iBook: Réinitialiser lunité de gestion de lénergie (PMU)
Article ID: 14449
Créé: 18/1/94
Modifié: 18/1/03
------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUJET 


Ce document décrit le Gestionnaire dÉnergie du PowerBook et de liBook et explique comment le réinitialiser. Réinitialiser le Gestionnaire dÉnergie réinitialise aussi la Date et lHeure. Après la réinitialisation, sur certains iBooks et PowerBook, lhorloge système est réglée sur 00:00, 1904-01-01 pour les ordinateurs avec Mac OS 9 ou 00:00 (GMT), 1970-01-01 pour les ordinateurs avec Mac OS X.

Ce document se réfère aux produits Apple fabriqués depuis novembre 1997 ou plus tard. Pour les produits fabriqués après cette  date, voir le document technique 58416, "PowerBook: Resetting Power Management Unit (PMU)".
------------------------------------------------------------------------
DISCUSSION 


Fonction 

Le Gestionnaire dÉnergie est un circuit intégré qui est situé habituellement sur la carte mère des PowerBook et iBooks. Comme son nom lindique, il est chargé de la gestion de lénergie de lordinateur. Il contrôle le rétro-éclairage, larrêt du disque dur, la mise en sommeil et le réveil, quelques  aspects du chargement, le contrôle du trackpad, et les entrées et sorties jusquà la surveillance des ports série et du modem, donc il ne se met pas en sommeil quand il est connecté.*

Au fil du temps, les réglages du Gestionnaire dÉnergie peuvent devenir inutilisables, ce qui peut entraîner des anomalies dans lutilisation de lordinateur. Des exemples pourraient être ne pas se mettre en route, ne pas sortir du sommeil, ne pas recharger la batterie, ou ne pas voir le chargeur, parmi dautres**. 

Un bouton de reset nest pas destiné à résoudre les blocages ou les situations ou lordinateur ne répond pas. Un reset ne devrait pas être nécessaire sauf comme dernier recours dans les cas où un problème matériel du système de gestion de lénergie est suspecté. Presser le bouton de reset réinitialise le hardware de liBook et du PowerBook, y compris la NVRAM, et force lordinateur à séteindre. 

Dans la plupart des situations, un redémarrage est suffisant. Si lordinateur a cessé de répondre, essayez ces étapes, dans lordre, jusquà ce quil remarche ***:


1. Forcez à Quitter (Option-Commande-Escape) 

2. Redémarrez (Control-Commande-Mise en marche) 

3. Forcez lextinction (maintenez le bouton de mise en marche pendant dix secondes)
Ne réinitialisez lordinateur que si aucune des solutions ci-dessus ne débloque la situation. Dans ce cas, voyez les instructions ci-dessous pour localiser le bouton de reset ou la combinaison de touches pour votre iBook ou PowerBook. Si votre ordinateur est plus ancien que les modèles listés ici, voyez le document technique 58416, "PowerBook: Resetting Power Management Unit (PMU)". 

* Lordi ou le circuit intégré ?

** !!

*** Cest beau la confiance.


----------



## ricchy (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
Présent ! (et de bon aloi). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*** Cest beau la confiance.   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour cette traduction mon ami. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec un peu de retard... 

Impardonable je suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc le fait que je te remercie un peu tard...


----------



## azerty (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Une surcharge pourrait effectivement nocive, mais pour qu'il y ait surcharge, il faudrait qu'il n'y ait pas de régulation sur la charge, ce dont je doute.

En fait, quand ta batterie est chargée, le chargeur ne doit plus débiter dans la batterie (il faudrait avoir les schémas, mais le contraire m'étonnerait).   * 

[/QUOTE]


   bien sûr: quand la batterie est pleine, le voyant passe au vert, et tant que ce voyant reste vert, la batterie n'est plus connectée au chargeur elle ne risque donc rien ! ça ne sert à rien de la sortir du PwBook. (sauf pour la stocker pour plusieurs mois)

    on peut s'en rendre compte facilement: tant que la charge est supérieure à 95% env.,le voyant reste vert tant qu'on reste branché sur le secteur, et la charge  de la batterie ne bouge plus CQFD


----------



## mki (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> * 
on peut s'en rendre compte facilement: tant que la charge est supérieure à 95% env.,le voyant reste vert tant qu'on reste branché sur le secteur, et la charge  de la batterie ne bouge plus* 

[/QUOTE]

chez moi le voyant vert reste allumé un certain moment (environ 15 heures) puis s'éteint meme si mon Ti est encore branché au secteur, donc je dois débranché le chargeur et le remettre dans la prise et hop c denouveau vert, ca fait ca chez tout le monde ou c deja un probleme sur mon new Ti ?


----------



## Jacen (14 Février 2003)

ça fait ça chez moi aussi (ti 1ghz 15" depuis fin décembre) .

En tout cas demain c'est chaud, j'ai cour de 9h à 19h30, avec 1h30 de pause pour manger, ça fait donc pratiquement 9h.... J'espère que le Ti et les deux batteries font tenir, en tout cas ça va être mise en veille au bout de 1 minute, écran au minimum, proc faible et airport déconnecté


----------



## azerty (14 Février 2003)

je n'ai pas remarqué ce phénomène, je débranche mon PwB généralement une fois par jour pour l'utiliser en nomadeet autrement j'éteins le soir le bloc-prise qui alimente tout l'ensemble (PwB,écran externe,ventilateur, etc)


----------



## Jacen (15 Février 2003)

Chuis trop compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les deux batteries ont tenu les 9heures, et elles auraient pu faire plus si j'avais mis l'écran en luminosité minimum


----------



## DecouvrirMac (13 Mai 2011)

Oui, il existe un logiciel, et il est très simple d'utilisation ! (Mais réservé aux Macbook, désolé pour ceux qui ont Windows  )

C'est expliqué ici:

Calculer combien de temps sa batterie tient réellement

Perso, 4-5 heures selon les utilisations... MBP 2009, 15 mois.


----------



## Invité (14 Mai 2011)

Joli déterrage ! 

8 ans ! Record ?


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Mai 2011)

Et le gagnant est ...   .... []


----------

